# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Lưu ý các nguyên tắc dịch thuật

## Trans24h

Dịch là một trong những kỹ năng và kiến thức khó của việc học ngoại ngữ. Dịch văn bản nói chung đòi hỏi dịch giả phải có vốn kiến thức rộng trên các lĩnh vực khác nhau. Trong đó dịch Anh – Việt còn đòi hỏi người dịch không chỉ giỏi tiếng Anh mà phải giỏi cả tiếng Việt. Nhìn chung, trong các kỹ năng và kiến thức ngoại ngữ, dịch có thể coi là một kiến thức khó và gần như không thể tự học được. Điều này giải thích tại sao số người biết tiếng Anh ở Việt Nam nhiều, nhưng số dịch giả uy tín chỉ đếm trên đầu ngón tay, đặc biệt dịch giả mảng văn học và thơ nước ngoài.



Để có khả năng dịch tốt, lúc đầu bạn nên tìm cho mình một người hướng dẫn phù hợp. Sau một thời gian, khi đã có nền tảng, bạn có thể tự rèn luyện một mình bằng các bài báo, tạp chí nước ngoài. Hãy đọc thật nhiều, luyện tập thật nhiều, điều quan trọng là không ngừng tìm tòi, học hỏi và giao lưu để nâng cao vốn hiểu biết của bản thân. Đồng thời với đó, kỹ năng tiếng Việt cần được củng cố và trau dồi nhiều hơn nữa song song với các kỹ năng tiếng Anh. Để có thể trở sang một dịch giả tốt, bạn phải thực sự là “bậc thầy” trong việc sử dụng tiếng Việt (dịch Anh – Việt).

Dù bạn là người mới tập dịch lần đầu hay một dịch giả chuyên nghiệp, việc tuân thủ các nguyên tắc sau đây là điều cần thiết để có một bài dịch chất lượng:

*1. Tuyệt đối không dịch một cách máy móc, cứng nhắc.*

đây là nguyên tắc quan trọng nhất trong dịch thuật nói chung. Khi triển khai dịch một đoạn văn bản, có hai tiến trình được thực hiện lần lượt, đó là tiếp nhận và diễn đạt. điều đó có nghĩa bạn phải đọc hiểu đoạn văn bản cần dịch sau đó mới triển khai dịch. Hãy cố gắng hiểu chính xác nội dung đoạn văn bản rồi diễn đạt lại theo ý hiểu của mình, tuyệt đối không dịch bằng cách “thay từ” (hãy dịch nghĩa chứ không dịch từ). vấn đề đó đòi hỏi bạn phải có vốn tiếng Việt phong phú và thật vững (khi dịch Anh – Việt).

*2. Hãy vận dụng lối dịch đơn giản nhất có thể.*

Lời văn của bản dịch phải trong sáng và dễ dàng nắm bắt, đảm bảo cung cấp thông tin đầy đủ, chính xác; câu từ tránh rườm rà, lan man. Tuy nhiên, thông thường bản dịch tiếng Việt luôn có độ dài lớn hơn một cách tương đối so với bản gốc tiếng Anh.

*3. tìm hiểu và khám phá kỹ và thấu đáo về lĩnh vực mình sẽ dịch.*

Đừng bao giờ dịch một bài viết thuộc lĩnh vực bạn không am hiểu hoặc có ít kiến thức. Hãy tìm hiểu và khám phá kỹ về lĩnh vực đó trước đã. Bạn càng có kiến thức về lĩnh vực đó bao nhiêu thì bản dịch càng dễ hiểu và chính xác bấy nhiêu.

*4. Sau khi dịch xong, triển khai rà soát lại toàn bộ bài dịch một cách cẩn thận.*

Dịch văn bản đòi hỏi sự tỉ mỉ và trau chuốt trong từng câu chữ. Bạn thậm chí sẽ mất nhiều ngày để có khả năng dịch một đoạn văn bản theo đúng ý mình. Đừng rụt rè chỉnh sửa lại bản dịch bất cứ lúc nào phát hiện ra sai sót, dù chỉ là những lỗi rất nhỏ.

Học dịch cũng như học các kỹ năng khác, không thể giỏi ngay trong một sớm một chiều được. Điều quan trọng nhất là phải có niềm đam mê trong công việc. Hãy bắt đầu với các bài dịch thuộc những lĩnh vực bạn cảm thấy thích, thấy hứng thú; tự tạo cho mình một niềm say mê cần thiết thay vì cảm giác sợ hãi mỗi khi cầm trên tay một văn bản cần dịch với chi chít chữ và chữ.

Công ty dịch thuật dịch thuật Trans24h cung cấp dịch vụ dịch thuật công chứng, dịch tiếng Anh, dịch tiếng Nhật và hơn 50 thứ tiếng khác. Dịch thuật tài liệu các chuyên ngành từ kỹ thuật, cơ khí, tin học, luật,… đến các chuyên ngành y học, toán học, khảo cổ… Đặc biệt là giá dịch thấp nhất Hà Nội, mà vẫn đảm báo tính chuyên ngành, chính xác và hiệu quả.

? Dịch thuật công chứng tư pháp Trans24h Nhanh - Chuẩn - Giá Rẻ
 ⛳️ Địa chỉ: 52A Nguyễn Huy Tưởng, Thanh Xuân Trung, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội, Việt Nam
 ? Hotline: 0948944222
 ☎️ Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com 

https://gitlab.com/Trans24h

https://www.speedrun.com/user/Trans24h/info

----------

